# Big O Big Foot A/T tires, what do you think of them?



## Huge29

I blew out a tire on Saturday returning from a dh project and now I must replace the set this week instead of next week month just in time for the hunts. I have always preferred the BFG A/T, but the price and warranty of the Big Foot (not to mention the kind of free trip to Disneyland :roll: :roll: ) has me seriously considering the Big Foot. The Big O guys including my neighbor who works there seriously endorse the Big Foot, made by Cooper under the Big O name, as does my other neighbor who is a former employee there. The warranty is full replacement, which I did not think existed (vs pro rated) for 3 or 4 years (got two different answers) sounds very enticing. It is an 8ply LT tire, (not passenger tire) for $229 (retail, I think the neighbor can get them a little cheaper, hopefully  ) for a 275/65-18, which is about $80 less than the BFG and about $20 less than the Nitto or Toyo. Please share your experiences with me, everyone who I have asked has been somewhat biased towards employer/former employer, I just want to confirm their opinions in durability of the tread, traction and warranty coverage. It is for an f-150, I will not use mud tires, so that is about my only criteria, anyone had a bad experience? I have not found a website that actually has feedback for these since they are a proprietary brand and I don't know just how big of a company Big O is. If not Big Foot, then what would you recommend? I am running on the full size spare right now, so I need new ones very soon. 
http://bigotires.com/TireDetails.aspx?C ... tNo=008-40


----------



## Loke

I'm on my 3rd set of them on my truck. I've averaged over 50,000 miles per set. Not too bad for a truck tire. They have given me great traction in the snow (or maybe that is just because I drive a Chevy). The free flat repair, rotation and balancing is nice, too. I run them on my Jeep as well. I don't know that I would run any thing else.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I'm on my 3rd set of them on my truck. I've averaged over 50,000 miles per set. Not too bad for a truck tire. They have given me great traction in the snow (or maybe that is just because I drive a Chevy). The free flat repair, rotation and balancing is nice, too. I run them on my Jeep as well. I don't know that I would run any thing else.


Great! However, doesn't having a chevy automatically void the warranty due to mfgr defects of the truck? j/k Checy and .270?? hmm, don't tell me you are a U fan, because then I will have to place you as a foe! What happened to Ms. Loke?


----------



## Loke

I just love to watch the Utes.

When they *LOSE!!!*


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I just love to watch the Utes.
> 
> When they *LOSE!!!*


I already had you on the Foe list as soon as I saw the first line, I have since retracted it, I kind of figured that anyone with so much knowledge on guns and such could not be a u fan.


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> ................................................................................It is for an f-150, I will not use mud tires, so that is about my only criteria, anyone had a bad experience? I have not found a website that actually has feedback for these since they are a proprietary brand and I don't know just how big of a company Big O is. If not Big Foot, then what would you recommend? I am running on the full size spare right now, so I need new ones very soon.
> http://bigotires.com/TireDetails.aspx?C ... tNo=008-40


I used Bigfoot ATs on 2 Broncos. They are an aggressive-tread street tire. Did good in mud and snow. A little noisy compared to say comparable Goodyear ATs.

I recommend them, and Big-O has a great replacement warranty.


----------



## Chaser

I can't speak for the Bigfoots, but I had the euro tours on my car, and then on my wife's car, and they were awesome tires. Loved the warranty also. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks guys, cooncidentally enough Goober I replaced Wrangler A/T's. I got them on tonight, got a smoking deal on them, $150 off of what I was quoted;$850   BFG's would have been about $1,200 and got the best warranty around.

Here are the results, we did go one size bigger to 275/70-18 from the 275/65-18, which is about an 1" taller, makes for a somewhat tight fit, coincidentally the speedometer is more accurate now than with the OEM tires, according to my GPS. I think they turned out pretty nicely, the pics are a little large, no time to mess with them right now.


----------



## Loke

When I replaced mine for the first time, I went up two sizes, which put my speedo right on with the little radar trailers that the police like to put up in front of my house.


----------



## jahan

I bought some 285/75R16 Bio O Big Foot A/T tires before I went camping two weeks ago. This is my second pair. I use to actually have the X/T, but they have beefed them up so much I went with the A/T this time. They are great and pretty cheap. I got all four tires and a four wheel alignment for $800, I had some connections so I got a little bit off. I like them because they drive quiet on the freeway, but do well in mud and snow. I didn't get the trip to Disney Land though.


----------



## NHS

Looks like your truck washed up real good Huge. Did you get all the dust out of the inside? :lol:


----------



## Huge29

I thought I had, but each day I find a spot that I missed; no more windows open on roads like that...


----------



## Chaser

Those look really nice. Any idea how much it would cost to buy a set that fits on an 18 inch rim? If I get the truck I am looking at it will need new tires in the next year.


----------



## Huge29

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Those look really nice. Any idea how much it would cost to buy a set that fits on an 18 inch rim? If I get the truck I am looking at it will need new tires in the next year.


Mine were 275-70-18, which is kind of rare, retail for $246 I got them for $192. Any 18" is probably around the same price, maybe less. Call Dan at 292-4039


----------

